# The Hunt For Red October



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is one of my favourite clocks. A genuine Russian submarine clock with a big key that opens the glass on the right side so you can wind it.

The glass is 6.5 inches across and the case is half inch thick cast! Its got a really loud tick and keeps very good time. Very heavy it came with a plate so you can wall mount it. I bought it new about 20 years ago. After I bought it I saw it in the movie and that made it even more special for me.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

more pics! open it up!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Like that! Komradski! :lol:


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice, good call.


----------

